# My Creme D'Argent herd



## LivingLocal (Oct 9, 2010)

We're backyard meat rabbit breeders.  We've had rabbit for 6 months now and have already butchered our first three rabbits.  We're on our way to having two breeding does and a buck.

Here are some pictures
Sally currently pregnant with her 2nd litter:






Sally's first litter:





Sally's first litter when they weren't weaned yet:





We kept one of Sally's daughters and we're swapping our best buck for the best buck of a friends herd.

Very tasty I might add!  Soon they'll be raised on Green Mountain organic feed as well.


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Oct 9, 2010)

I raise champagnes and have been looking into the cremes. I was wondering, Do they have the same calm temperment as the champs?

She is a pretty good looking girl. Ilove the coloring.


----------



## LivingLocal (Oct 10, 2010)

I find them to be very calm.  My friend nearby has been raising Cremes for over a year now and has had no temperament issues.  She just found a Champagne pair so now she has both.


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Oct 29, 2010)

I think the Champagnes are more calmer!  
Then again maybe my Cremes are just crazy!


----------

